

 How can they afford to do this for free? What's the business model? - tomtamtoo
https://tawk.to

======
pedalpete
Just because it's always free to have it on your site doesn't mean that
everything they will ever offer you is free.

Using WebRTC, the actual cost of operating this service is very small, as the
connected browsers will be using P2P rather than going through a single
server.

------
bridel3d
Freemium?

